# Maimagazin online



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2006)

Das Maimagazin ist online. 
Wieder mit viel Lesestoff: Reiseberichte von der Antarktis über Namibia und Brasilien bis Finnland und Norwegen, Meerforellengeschichten, Boardiekuttertour und auch eine neue (satirische) Rubrik: "Am Haken". Und auch Informatives wie die rechtlichen Grundlagen zu c+r, warum große Laichfische besonders produktiv sind, Funktionsweise von Echoloten und vieles mehr...Also wieder viel Spaß beim Lesen

Ostseesilber......... 
Abenteuer Finnland - Teil1
Am Haken - Satire
Angelsafari in Namibia  
BODEEVENT 07.04 – 9.04.2006 
C&R - Glaubens oder Rechtsfrage? 
Der "Bellyplan" und das Wetter 
Der Wunderköder, Teil 4
Fliege des Monats
Geniales Osterwochenende
Große Laichfische sichern den Fischbestand 
Infos zur Kieler Woche
Lottes Antarktisabenteuer, Teil 2
Hornhechtmonat Mai
Moderatorentreffen/Boardiekuttertour/Aktion: Gemeinsam Angeln 
Osterangeln 2006 - Brandungs- und Bootsangeln in der Ostsee 
Pantanal - Report
Plan B
Geschichte und Foos zu den norwegischen Rekordlengs
Rezept des Monats
So funktioniert ein Echolot, Teil 2
Spendenübergabe in Norwegen
Suchmeldung: Boot geklaut
Uschis Angelerlebnisse, Teil 15


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

Moin Moin ,
super Berichte sind wieder drin |supergri , wie ich eben festgestellt habe |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> super Berichte sind wieder drin |supergri , wie ich eben festgestellt habe |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




Ja - wieder mal Spitze #6  Liegt natürlich auch an dem Bericht von Dir, Michael :m 

Gibt's was neues von Fabian ?


----------



## ollidi (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

Das ist wirklich mal wieder genial geworden. #6 
Ein dickes Lob an die Macher. #r


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

Danke, freut uns immer - und Lob zurück an alle die mitgeschrieben haben!!


----------



## rudlinger (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes Lob an die Macher. #r


Vielen Dank, das hört man gern


----------



## taildancer (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

@franz
Schöner Bericht!
wundert mich,dass du keinen elch gesehen hast.
bin seid 28 jahren mehrmal pro jahr nach oben und ICH habe erst einmal elche gesehen!
Normalerweise erzählt mir jeder,der nur in der nähe von finnland gewesen ist,dass er elche gesehen hat...nur ich hab die NIE zu gesicht bekommen!
hab schon garnicht mehr geglaubt,dass es dieses fabelwesen überhaupt gibt!
dachte die verarschen mich alle!
aber vor 2 jahren wars soweit...
Bin mit nem motorboot übern see geflitzt und hab mich dann über die merkwürdigen gänse vor mir gewundert.
erst nach mehrmaligen hinsehen,war klar das das keine gänse waren sondern 4 elche,die über den see schwimmen!
hab leider nur "normale" fotos keine digitalen,sonst würd ich sie reinstellen!


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

Moin taildaincer,
der Kerl mit dem wir da auf "Elchsafari" waren meinte.. die Trefferquote einen Elch zu sehen liegt so bei 50% (während der Elchsafari)... 
Ich hätte auch verdammt gerne ein Elch-Foto gemacht.. aber hat halt nicht sollen sein. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## taildancer (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

ich hoffe auch,dass ich nicht nochmal 26 jahre warten muss.
da konnt ich die dann endlich in meine "in freier wildbahn gesehen" liste eintragen!
jetzt fehlt eigendlich nur noch bär und luchs.letzte sollen bei uns in der gegend recht häufig sein sind aber ultra scheu!
planst du nochmal nach oben zu juckeln?


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

Moin taildancer,
ja - irgendwann werd ich da auf jeden Fall nochmal hochfahren. 
Entweder mal im Sommer um ganz normal Urlaub zu machen - oder nochmal im Winter - um mal gezielt auf Quappen zu angeln.


----------



## taildancer (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

meine geziehlte quappenangelei ist bis jetzt grandios erflolglos gewesen!
mitten in der nacht bin ick in nem schneesturm losgezogen...man war dit ne ********!


----------



## HD4ever (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

ab wann soll das denn wieder gehen mit Artikel *abspeichern* als .pdf ?????
finde einige sehr interessant, aber ausdrucken ist ja Mist ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

Sobald Franz dafür nen Hack ausgegraben hat und das fehlerfrei zum funktionieren bringt.


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Maimagazin online*

Hab nun auch erstmal Franzl seinen Bericht gelesen.
Ich wusste ja schon vorher das er diese Reise machen wird.

Super Bericht Franzl.#6 #6 #6 

Wenn du zum Eisangeln nochmal hin willst...ich bin dabei.


----------

